# Slowest Spider..



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Right, we pretty much nailed that the Huntsman is probably the fastest overall spider, but what about the other way, what spider do you consider to be the slowest moving? In relation to it's size of course. 

Maybe? Tegenaria atrica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> Right, we pretty much nailed that the Huntsman is probably the fastest overall spider, but what about the other way, what spider do you consider to be the slowest moving? In relation to it's size of course.
> 
> Maybe? Tegenaria atrica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


no way- ever seen one move if you chase it with a broom?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> no way- ever seen one move if you chase it with a broom?


Aye, but then it has the broom as the incentive!

What about a woodlice spider, don't imagine them built for speed?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> Aye, but then it has the broom as the incentive!
> 
> What about a woodlice spider, don't imagine them built for speed?


now they really are slow.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Probably a dead one


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

One that had lost all it's legs would be pretty slow.

Just sort of sit there.

Angry.


----------

